# Mites, Lice, Bot Fly, Ticks, Fleas Natural Treatment



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I thankfully have not had to treat for this. But if I did I think I would use Invermectin Pour On. But was wondering if anyone uses a natural/herbal remedy. A friend of mine uses the below recipe and says it works very well.
Oil and Herbal Repellent Recipe 
4 cups apple cider vinegar
4 cloves garlic
4 teabags of black tea
3 cloves
Place in pot and bring to a boil, turn down and simmer on low for 10 mins, set aside allow to cool, then let steep over night in refrigerator. Take out and strain solids from the liquid. Add the following 2 tsp chrysanthemum oil
2 tbsp dish soap
1 cup Avon skin so soft
2 tsp neem oil
2tsp Tea Tree Oil
Add all to spray bottle. Can be used weekly as preventative or daily as treatment for fleas, ticks, mites, bots, or lice.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you! I have printed this to put into my goat care journal. I will definately use this recipe in the summertime along with the monthly DE treatment.


Is the dish detergent and skin so soft safe for the goats? I mean will it give them diarrhea when they clean themselves, or do I rinse it off after a few minutes to an hour?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I asked my friend and she said the skin so soft is completely safe and the dish soap is just to counteract the extremely fast drying time from the rest. She said it gives the rest time to soak down to the skin. Once it drys the dish soap flakes off and causes no issues - at least she has never had a problem with it and has used it for over eleven years. She said she uses a one liter spray bottle and this recipe fills it. You don't soak their coat - just get it lightly damp for preventative; to treat spray and then rub down to skin or spray as you rub hair in opposite of normal laying position.

She has 12 goats and as a preventative used weekly, it lasts for about three months. As treatment it lasts about one treatment session or 3 weeks. She said she also uses this as a bug repellant for her family in the summer.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I have one more question...sorry!

Is there an expiration? Once I make a batch, how many days or weeks do I have before it might go bad? Should it be put in the fridge? I feel silly for asking, but It's best to know than to not! LOL  Thank you again! I can hardly wait until summer to try it out!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

kiddoe said:


> I have one more question...sorry!
> 
> Is there an expiration? *She didn't know because she always uses it up. * Once I make a batch, how many days or weeks do I have before it might go bad? *Every now and then during the 3 months she may add more SSO or neem oil/tree oil. She knows by the smell if something has diluted or dried out. * Should it be put in the fridge? *Yes, she puts hers in the fridge. * I feel silly for asking, but It's best to know than to not! LOL  Thank you again! I can hardly wait until summer to try it out!


Sorry if this didn't help much. She said because she's used it so long - she just knows - never stopped to think about it. If it stops being effective just start a new batch and add what you have left to it. There are no harmful ingredients and can be used on goats and your family daily if needed or just want to "make sure". She had a really bad problem with lice, fleas and mites when she first started and now she doesn't use it as a treatment just preventative because it killed them and has gotten it under control. From what she remembers, she used it first to treat because her herd was already badly infested. She used it back then 2x a day for three weeks and it worked. Then she got reinfested and she did it once a day and started using it daily to prevent. Now she uses it weekly to prevent and 1xd for three weeks if needed to treat, but hasn't had to use to treat in three years. Remember this is all over a 11+ year timeframe so it's hard for her to remember everything and she's in her late 60's/70's (she won't tell me). But grew up on a farm and they treated their cows with a similar recipe. They always used "natural products" when they could because they sold the cattle to the butcherhouse.


----------

